# Online graphic novels



## mmartist

Do you read online comics?
I personally like xkcd. But there are others like ctrl+alt+del (CAD Comic), applegeeks and so on...


----------



## Bill Mattocks

I like that one.  Also I like http://partiallyclips.com/

Neither of them are really 'graphic novels' though.  Just comics I like.

I also read 9 Chickweed Lane, Cul de Sac, and Pibgorn online, but they are traditional print comics, just online as well.

For pure graphic novel fun, with a martial arts flair, I love Shi Long Pang.

http://www.shilongpang.com/


----------



## granfire

Aside from my forums, I don't generally read online. gasp, I know.

However I have ventured out into the graphic novel section when a series I was reading stopped in the middle at my library.

Pain in the butt trying to keep up with 10 year old Manga...

I tend to rush through the pages though online....


----------



## oaktree

I read alot of Manga online from sites similar to Manga Fox.


----------



## Dansolo

I read manga off and on (have read quite a few, and mostly not stuff that's mainstream here in the US), too many to list. As for webcomics... currently:

Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal
Cyanide & Happiness
Penny Arcade
XKCD
Dilbert

Used to read more webcomics than that, but those are the current ones.


----------



## Burnse

My current list of webcomics I am following consists of:
Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal (SMBC)
Questionable Content (QC)
Least I Could Do (LICD)
Too Much Information (TMI)
Simply Sarah
Yet Another Fantasy Gamer Comic (YAFGC)
OGLAF
Between Failures
Nerf This
Girls with Slingshots
Snafu.com - Grim Tales, Sugar Bits, Powerpuff Girls (3 comics by Bleedman)
Yaoi 911 "Artifice"
The Other Grey Meat (TOGM)
Avengelyne

It looks like a lot but only about three update daily, the rest can vary from one a week to once a month.

A few could be classified as graphic novels but the rests are comics and works in progress in terms of art style. I've found the better the artwork the less original the content when it's posted only online.


----------

